# Marriott Grand Cayman



## gailo (Mar 6, 2011)

I know it is not a timeshare - but using Marriott points to stay there later this year. Has anyone seen this hotel? Hoping to use public transport except for maybe a one day rental for a tour. Restaurants nearby??


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 7, 2011)

gailo said:


> I know it is not a timeshare - but using Marriott points to stay there later this year. Has anyone seen this hotel? Hoping to use public transport except for maybe a one day rental for a tour. Restaurants nearby??



We stayed there about 5 years ago--Marriott had just taken it over from Ramada.  I hope they have renovated it--it was so bad Marriott gave me my points back.


----------



## lobsterlover (Mar 7, 2011)

I just booked a night there on priceline for the end of March. It has excellent reviews on Trip Advisor.


----------



## mclyne (Mar 7, 2011)

We have stayed  at the Marriott twice. Once the beach was beautiful and once there was no beach!! It had washed away during a storm. If having a beach front is important to you, I would call the hotel and ask.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Mar 7, 2011)

They have all you can eat lobster for 50 Cayman dollars on Wednesday.

KT


----------

